# LED light for attic solar fan



## mxer01 (Jul 28, 2015)

hi, i have installed a solar attic fan, i wanted to make up a led light to indicate when the sun is hitting the fan, also if there would be a way for it to tell meif the fan has stopped working, i was able to play around and make the light work, but with the fan work as well, any advice? 

thank you in advance:thumbsup:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Any wattage used by the led circuit will not be available for the fan, which could reduce the CFM of the fan.

Playing around with the fan wiring and adding this circuit could void your warrantee on the fan.


----------



## mxer01 (Jul 28, 2015)

what would I need to do to make something like this work? no warrantee, fan was free, 

thank you for your response


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, Never ever would have installed a solar powered fan even it was free.
#2, So you install an LED to show when the fans on, what goods that going to do?
Not going to be able to adjust the fan or the sun.
Soffit vents that are not blocked with insulation, and ridge vents would have given you plenty of free no maintaince ventilation.
We have no picture of the home, no location, no idea if you have soffit vents or what style or how many, what other types of venting there is on the roof or the gables so where all going to be guessing.


----------



## mxer01 (Jul 28, 2015)

#1, I did not really ask our opinion, I ask for help on how to wire a small led light to work from my solar fans power source.

#2 I want to know when its on, not adjust it, 

how would placement or venting help with wiring a light? or pic of my home location ect help in anyway? I guess country may help US. but other than that I just would like some advice on wiring a led light to work with my fan.

thank you for your response


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post this question in the electrical section and they will hook you up.


----------



## mxer01 (Jul 28, 2015)

that's a great idea, thanks man


----------



## Laxputs (Dec 30, 2015)

Just wanted to say I enjoyed this thread.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

if the fan is 12V then you could just hook up the LED inline, with a resistor. It some soldering or if you want to go the less secure route, twisted wires with electrical tape haha


----------



## viveksuthar (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you for creating this thread because I don't know about solar attic fan before this thread


----------

